# Canadian death metal..........



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Im not a fan of death metal, but I really like this video.
This band is from Missisaga, Ontario...........

http://unrestrainedmag.com/grimness.wmv


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Im not a fan of death metal, but I really like this video.
> This band is from Missisaga, Ontario...........
> 
> http://unrestrainedmag.com/grimness.wmv


 They said they were from Norway, so they must be death metal.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Well they are from Missisauga. I posted the wrong video. I dont really like that one, they had a much better one. Here is another video, that is dont a little better..........

http://www.eyeblister.com/movies/ITBOATVACC.wmv 

Always good to see death metal bands that actually dont take themselves seriously.............


----------



## Dead but Dreaming (Nov 22, 2006)

Those are hilarious. What's the band name, Grimskjalf or something? Totally rocks!!! :rockon2: 

I think I've seen the vocalist at shows before.. he's not very hard to miss.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here is a primer on Death Metal courtesy of Strong Bad...

http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail141.html


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Well they are from Missisauga. I posted the wrong video. I dont really like that one, they had a much better one. Here is another video, that is dont a little better..........
> 
> http://www.eyeblister.com/movies/ITBOATVACC.wmv
> 
> Always good to see death metal bands that actually dont take themselves seriously.............


I taught that chick in the beginning was a guy


----------

